# Germatec fully Mountainbike GM 05-X Hill 1200 ENDET HEUTE!!!



## powerprice-shop (22. März 2010)

Liebe Leute,

falls ihr Interesse habt schaut mal vorbei, die Auktion endet heute Abend gegen 21:30 Uhr.

MfG

http://cgi.ebay.de/Germatec-fully-M...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4a9f71b12a


----------

